# My buck nips me!



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

although I have handled him from an early age. He is fine out of the cage but seems to be telling me to get out of his territory by giving me a nip whenever I do things in the cage. I comes up specially, nips and runs off. I can see where he is coming from but would rather he didn't do it, especially as I am not sure if one day he may bite for real. For the time being he seems to just be warning me off. He is still young and lives with 2 girls, one has recently had her first litter. Is this common in bucks and is there anything I can do to make him trust me more?

Thanks for any experiences/ideas!

Isabella


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I've had exactly the same experience with one of my bucks, he hasn't done it in a long time and is about a year old now, when he was about 6 months old he used to do it more when i put my hand in the tank, he lives with 5 females and it appears to be a warning sign when the females have young, i think he was telling me they are his girls and i will not take any of them away :lol:

I haven't had any of my other males do it though and they live in female groups too so i think its an individual thing.

Agression from what i have found will be slightly different, i have a female whose very protective over young, she will sit with her head out the doorway of the hide, she will not come up to be to nip/bite but if i put my hand near the hide she won't hesitate to give me a nip all the while not exiting the hide.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have come to the conclusion that some bucks are just like it! I have had ones that are fine and others that nip when you put you hands in but once caught they are fine, weird! It happens when they are on their own or with girlies. More handling may help, but you can only handle as much as you have time for.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I have three does that do that, all in different cages, all the biggest ones. They're fine when they're out, but if I put my hand in their cage near their nest, they shoot out and nip me, as if warning me off. It could be underhandling on my part, though.


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all!

Thanks for sharing your experiences, it's good to know I am not the only one with this problem! I have two female babies and a male baby now so it will be interesting to see if the son is going to behave like the father later on!

Isabella


----------

